# Anyone know how to open these doors ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I just bought the NEW, Improved 1:18 general lee & it is a Beautiful car. It is the new release & the FIRST run of these cars. The paint is a little thin on this first run of cars but I already knew that before i bought it. the seller ( SUPERCAR COLLECTABLES ) WAS VERY UPFRONT about this and it isn't very bad at all. It only shows on the raised body lines and appears as a darker line up close. OK, the question I have is " HOW do you get the doors open to display the stunning interior ? I know I know, the tv show/movie have the doors welded shut HOWEVER, the box says the doors open & I have seen pictures of this edition car with both doors open, I just cannot fiqure out HOW they got them open. I took a very small, thin blade inside the door gaps incase it was taped somehow but that did nothing to get them open. is there some kind of release mechanism somewhere ?

http://www.supercar1.com/catalog/ind...oducts_id=5488

BERT
MODEL MAKER

PS, This was my first order with SUPERCAR COLLECTABLES & I wanted to say how professional they treated me. the large box of 6 1:18 cars was packed nice and tight to avoid any movement inside. everything arrived perfectly and quickly. Outstanding merchant !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> I just bought the NEW, Improved 1:18 general lee & it is a Beautiful car. It is the new release & the FIRST run of these cars. The paint is a little thin on this first run of cars but I already knew that before i bought it. the seller ( SUPERCAR COLLECTABLES ) WAS VERY UPFRONT about this and it isn't very bad at all. It only shows on the raised body lines and appears as a darker line up close. OK, the question I have is " HOW do you get the doors open to display the stunning interior ? I know I know, the tv show/movie have the doors welded shut HOWEVER, the box says the doors open & I have seen pictures of this edition car with both doors open, I just cannot fiqure out HOW they got them open. I took a very small, thin blade inside the door gaps incase it was taped somehow but that did nothing to get them open. is there some kind of release mechanism somewhere ?
> 
> http://www.supercar1.com/catalog/ind...oducts_id=5488
> 
> ...




The General Lee was ment to represent a functional Nascar rated stock car, the doors were welded shut ! The boys got in through the windows. I'm not familiar with this release, perhaps they were refering to the hood and trunk only, but what do I know?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

If this was plastic, I'd say "No Problem" and offer my "Thread" cutting technique. But because this is die-cast, I'm not too sure how you'd cut them out. Wire saw, perhaps?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the car is too nice to cut on, the interior even has flocked carpet and real floormats however you have to twist your head with a flashlight to see deep inside. I saw where the doors were open but they may have used an earlier version. I also got the smokey & the bandit trans am with glass T-top also unremovable. I may have to install a small LED dome light inside to Light up the detail


----------

